# Hearthstone "Issues"



## REF1 (Oct 16, 2009)

While trying to decide on a new stove, and finding this forum (which has been a real blessing), I have come upon a number a negative comments about the Hearthstone company and their stoves. I've also seen positive comments and people riding to the rescue of Hearthstone to make sure opinions are balanced, which I appreciate. 

It was suggested on another thread to start this topic. If you are a Hearthstone owner and have had problems with quality control issues with your stove, could you post those issues, problems, comments and advice?


----------



## REF1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm. No problems from anyone? 

Okay, then. I'll take that as a major positive for Hearthstone.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello There,
     My in-laws bought a Heritage three years ago and they've got nothing but great things to say.  In fact, my wife and I have liked it so much we bought a Homestead, which will be installed this Thursday.  I'll chime in later.

S


----------



## BroadCove (Oct 18, 2009)

This is my second season with a Hearthsone Clydesdale. I love it. The only "problem" - I put it in quotes because I don't care about it, but want to fully disclose everything - is that one of my soapstones is cracked. On the Clydesdale, which is an insert, that doesn't matter because all of the stones are inside the fire box and are simply there to add thermal mass, so the crack doesn't affect performance. I'm sure I could get a replacement stone if I called the dealer.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 18, 2009)

BroadCove,
     In the Heartstone manual, it says to expect cracks on the stone and that this should not affect performance.  Is your stone cracked straight through or is it just surface cracks?

S


----------



## BroadCove (Oct 18, 2009)

The stone is cracked all the way through, but it doesn't matter on mine (an insert, not a free-standing stove) because these stones aren't an integral part of the stove. The stones are just set inside the firebox - just like firebrick on other stoves. So, if I wanted to replace it, I could just call the dealer and get a new one under warranty and put it in.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 18, 2009)

Another second year Clydesdale owner weighing in. 

Very satisfied with both the stove and the company. My only problem was that the blower became very noisy after a few months use - it was replaced under warranty with no hassle. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Hearthstone product.


----------



## linckeil (Oct 18, 2009)

love my mansfield.  this is my second year with it and nothing negative to say.  i was waiting all summer to be able to run it again!


----------



## Linux_Tyro (Oct 18, 2009)

My homestead hasn't arrived yet so I can't really add anything.  Except that my problems were with dealers, not Hearthstone.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a Equinox , This is my second season  and like it . 
 I don't think the spec are accurate for output ,and you need to  get a larger stove then they recommend.
 I think they burn alot of wood compared to other stoves 20% more .  Wood is not really a issue with me  but 3 cord to 41/2 cord could turn some people off. 
 My stove would burn out of control if i stuffed it with wood .    I have a tall chimney . 
 I added a damper and fixed the problem. 
 I don't like the way the ash pan works and just scoop  ash into a bucket . 
  Your wood must be very dry to get good heat . 
 I installed 5 stoves this year and every one is happy.
1 equinox 2 heritage 1 homestead and 1 tribute. 
 Only real issue we had is one blower motor did not turn on  last week  the dealer is swapping it out for me . 
 I like the fire view with the cat  for a smaller stove ,   but my dealer doesn't sell them.

The HS has a large glass for viewing the fire , and when the EQ starts  burning its very cool .
             John


----------



## bren582 (Oct 18, 2009)

Another vote for Hearthstone here..

I only have experience with the Hearthstone Clydesdale going on a year. I was very happy with the 2008 model, so much so that I sold it and just purchased the improved 2009 model. I wouldn't have done so if not for the 30percent energy credit as the original was a great insert. 

The thing heated my living space (approx 2000 SqFt) with ease raising the family room it's located in to 85 degrees and the Living Room, Kitchen and Dining Room to 75 and I don't run the stove hard, Maybe to 75 percent capacity max during the coldest part of the season. Yes, I do use well seasoned hardwoods and many have commented that it makes a big difference in overall performance..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 18, 2009)

wellbuilt home said:
			
		

> I have a Equinox , This is my second season  and like it .
> I don't think the spec are accurate for output ,and you need to  get a larger stove then they recommend.
> I think they burn alot of wood compared to other stoves 20% more .  Wood is not really a issue with me  but 3 cord to 41/2 cord could turn some people off.
> My stove would burn out of control if i stuffed it with wood .    I have a tall chimney .
> ...



John, the reason your dealer does not sell them is because they are only sold direct. That also is one reason that Woodstock has a 6 month guarantee.


----------



## branchburner (Oct 18, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> John, the reason your dealer does not sell them is because they are only sold direct. That also is one reason that Woodstock has a 6 month guarantee.



As in a full refund if not totally satisfied - you won't see that anywhere else!


----------



## yanksforever (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll let you know after I get mine installed this week! I can't wait.  :cheese:


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 18, 2009)

REF1 said:
			
		

> Hmm. *No problems from anyone?*
> 
> Okay, then. I'll take that as a major positive for Hearthstone.



Soapstone is a fad and a gimmick and they look terrible.


----------



## branchburner (Oct 18, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> REF1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What took you so long?


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the Hearthstone Tribute (mini Heritage).  It's a very pretty stove.  Even the town mechanical and fire inspectors said it was pretty.  It burns very clean (less than 1 cup of soot first annual cleaning) and puts out a gentle heat.  After the fire dies out, the temperature continues to rise two to three degrees over the next couple hours.  We don't have big temp swings.  The fit and finish of the cast iron is excellent and the stones are nicely polished.  I had a couple of questions prior to installing the stove and one after, the Hearthstone guy Jim Casavant always answers within a day.   I'm very happy with my stove.


----------



## edthedawg (Oct 18, 2009)

> What took you so long?



like a bright light and a moth, it's a thread about soapstone - it was only a matter of time...  truth be told, they ain't for everyone.  I'll admit that readily.  

But the fella wants soapstone, let's let him get GOOD soapstone, eh?


----------



## Todd (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are some issues I had with my old Hearthstone Homestead.
1. Ash pan leaked air at times and caused overfire, fixed this by taking the round ash grate out, filled ash pan with ash, and placed fire brick on top.
2. Air slide mechanism didn't slide well and got stuck.
3. Couldn't remove baffle.
4. Cracked side stone.
5. Door handle problems, fixed by dealer


----------



## blacktop37 (Oct 19, 2009)

Second season EQ here. Very happy with both preformance and looks. I came from a 22 yr Blazeking smoke dragon with outside tile 12" chimney. WOW last spring I opened the new insulated 8" liner up and NOTHING. You cant believe what I went thru for 22 years. And I agree I Was afraid of it being too hot. Not even close.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Clydesdale owners, since some of you are weighing in on this hearthstone thread, I thought I would ask here - I love the look and idea of that insert but I have been wondering how it fits on a fireplace opening that is taller than the surround?  Would I have to get a surround that would stick up on top?  My fireplace opening is 36" wide but it's 32" tall which is a much taller rectangle than the rectangular surround seems to be.  The surround is metal, right?  Is there anything going on with the surround that helps with the heating, or does it just look kinda cooler than a straight up flat one?


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 19, 2009)

Hearthstone issues. Well, I've pushed 12 cords through my heritage and don't have any issues. We love the stove and it works and heats exactly as advertised. Issues? Like bad things unique to Hearthstone? Well, none. It works just like it is supposed to. There was extra cement spooged into the inside of the stove when new. I did have to have a tech come out and do a little "fitting" to get the secondary manifold to fall into place when new under warranty of course. No cracks in stones, no broken door handles, just lots of warmth and nice looks.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 20, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> wellbuilt home said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ill tell you the truth ,  Ive used Jb fire places  in NJ for at least 20 years  and if  I install a stove or fire place it will be coming from them . 
 Ive seen  a few fire views around and thought they were well made and efficient  , I like a cat stove but I need a equinox to heat the house . 
  Im over 4000 sf and heat 3000 feet in the dead of winter  Next year i want to add a large great room 800 sq fee and i mite get a second EQ to heat it . Its a shame the fire view is so small  I think i can drive over and pick one up easy i think they are in wood stock NY 40 min away .  John


----------



## OilNoMore (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a cast iron Hearthstone, the Shelburne, and love it.  No problems at all, we use it for 100% of our heat and this will be our second winter with it.  Great stove, I'm happy I went with it for our 1500 sq/ft home.


----------



## yanksforever (Oct 20, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> REF1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a beautiful stone stove over a big ugly metal black box any day!


----------



## bren582 (Oct 20, 2009)

tickbitty, I had the same issue as you.. 32 inch high opening... I preferred the cast standard surround versus the boring over sized one so I ordered up a set of the surround end caps and raised the surround to just cover my arched opening. Personally I think the surround caps should come with the insert but that's another story.. The whole rig looks much better with them..

Here's a few pics..


----------



## lazeedan (Oct 20, 2009)

This is our 3 rd winter with the Homestead and we have had NO issues. I would buy it again.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 20, 2009)

Bren, I see what you mean - good job, that looks really nice! Thanks for the answer!

So should I ask why you sold your 08 stove for the 09 version of the same model? Lol!


----------



## new burner (Oct 31, 2009)

have a heritage, for just under a week now.

broken dooe handles

smoke comes seepping out of everywhere

would not recommend this stove to my worst enemy


----------



## branchburner (Oct 31, 2009)

new burner said:
			
		

> have a heritage, for just under a week now.
> 
> broken dooe handles
> 
> ...



As suggested in a reply to your other post, start a fresh thread and take it one step at a time. Alex got it all figured out in a few days. You will be amazed at what you can learn here!


----------



## afguy (Oct 31, 2009)

This is our third year with our Mansfield, and it's still going strong. My favorite thing about it is when I walk into the room it's in, I can still feel a gentle heat coming off of it even though there is only a small amout of embers still glowing in it. Since this is the only wood stove we have had, I can't compare it to others. Would we buy a Hearthstone again? Definitely! 

Nina


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello There,
     Have had the Homestead for two weeks now, and I've got say I'm very impressed.  In fact, now that I really think about it, it's perfect for us: it does not blast us out of the room it's in (gentle heat) but still heats the entire top floor of our split, about 1,100 square feet (the stove is on one end).  And, what's best is we don't get the swings in temp like we do/did from the other two steel stoves.
     As for construction, I can totally see how this could be a 'hit' or 'miss' stove.  Specifically, because of the mix of iron and stone, and the way the stones must connect, etc. I can see how once in a while a bad one could be made.  That being said, I think that potential exists for any high-end product.

S


----------



## REF1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been away for a few weeks since posting the thread. We decided to get the Homestead rather than Woodstock. Not happy.

The entire issue of quality control I have seen on discussion boards almost scared us away. Probably should have. We wanted soapstone. That leaves two companies. We chose the looks of the Homestead.

In the order I noticed things:

1. Flimsy crate
2. Stove not bolted down to skid.
3. Heat shield scuffed up in huge sections
4. Side trim not plumb
5. Top stones not level
6. Legs bolted on crooked, out of square.
7. Two cracked stones, obviously filled and a white residue left behind.
8. Splatters of stove cement on inside glass of the door.
9. Wood shim left inside, logically used to press against stones while cement cured.
10. Completely uncured cement inside, soft as caulking.
11. Oval to round adapter fits INSIDE cast iron fitting.


1.  I have no idea what kind of crates are used for wood stoves. I do know I just got an order of granite tiles in, and that crate puts the stove crate to shame. Admittedly the granite order weighed 150 pounds more than the stove, but this crate would not have protected the stove from much of any kind of strike from another heavy object in transit. 

2. When we maneuvered the stove out of the van, down the ramp I built, just as we got past the halfway point, the stove tipped toward me in the crate. Now, I weigh around 235 at present, so 400 pounds coming at me was not like a Green Bay Packer linebacker coming at me at full speed, but the shock of that stove hitting me sent cold chills up and down my spine. The stove was not bolted to the skid in the back, just the front.

3. When we got the stove uncrated and took the bag off, we could not believe how much paint was scuffed off the bottom heat shield. I had seen some of it but not all of it. That is unacceptable.

4.  So, the stove is sitting on the dollie and we stand back to admire it. Hmm. Being a carpenter I tend to notice angles. The left side corner trim looked off. Got a tape measure. It's an 1/8 of an inch out of plumb. That isn't much on an 8' stud, but on 20" of trim?  

5. Took my hand and swiped it across the top stones. Hmm. Not level. One side higher than the other on two of three stones.

6.  Looked down at the legs. Bolted on out of square. Well, I can loosen the bolts and square them up, but ... someone at the end of the assembly line was asleep when this stove came up to him for inspection. 

7. My wife noticed the two cracked stones. At first it looked like it might be just the patterns in the stone, but no, you can feel the crack, and whatever was used to fill them, whoever filled them, left behind residue which looks like it is in the stone. Perhaps all it will take is some steel wool to remedie how it looks, but, no, a new stove with obvious cracked stones? How did it get out the door? 

8. Well, let's take the door off to see inside. Hmm, what's this? Looks like stove cement on the glass. Well, razor blade will take it off, I guess.

9. A wood shim left inside. Why? To make sure the cemented stone stayed in place while the cement was curing in transit? First big fire just burns it out? 

10. Let's see what else we can take out to lighten it so we can get it up on the hearth a little more easily. Ah, stones and firebrick. Let's see. If I take the stones out the brick will then come out. Hmm. Looks like they cemented them in place. No, this one just slid around. Uh, they are all sliding around. Uh, this glop of cement behind this stone is as soft as caulking. Huh? They sent this out before the cement cured? 

11. Now, why does the adapter fit on the inside of the cast iron fitting? Just like water, smoke should travel from one pipe to another with seams enclosed inside, not open. It is no wonder people complain about smoke leaking out of the system. 

 Now, the stove is very beautiful. The gray stone and brown enamel look good together. It looks smaller than I thought and it looks like it will not heat our home, but that remains to be seen. 

To his credit, the merchant has promised to address things to Hearthstone and do right by me. Some of these issues are small ones, including #12, the failure of the dollar bill test. And like someone before this post, I also question the integrity of the gasket on the ash pan. It's not a very tight fit sliding it back in. And I will probably end up doing something like a previous poster and just block over the ash pan and shovel out ashes. The system to dump ashes isn't very convincing just looking at it. But, I'll see what the manual states about it. 

So, did we get the Monday morning lemon? If I was standing at the end of the line the stove would not have left the factory. It is one thing to attempt to keep up with demand. It is another to let quality control sleep at the wheel. Guess we'll wait on the merchant and see what he has to say. According to him, the uncured cement will solidify upon the first couple of starter fires. But cracks in the front stones? No way. 

I'm looking at the stove as I type. Great looking unit. But I was afraid this would happen. It did.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 5, 2009)

new burner said:
			
		

> have a heritage, for just under a week now.
> 
> broken dooe handles
> 
> ...



sounds like it would be PERFECT for your worst enemy..I dont get it


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 5, 2009)

REF1 said:
			
		

> I've been away for a few weeks since posting the thread. We decided to get the Homestead rather than Woodstock. Not happy.
> 
> The entire issue of quality control I have seen on discussion boards almost scared us away. Probably should have. We wanted soapstone. That leaves two companies. We chose the looks of the Homestead.
> 
> ...



Return it. You aren't happy with your purchase and you never will be. Don't live with the regret. The broken stones and trim won't get fixed by your dealer so you may as well cut your losses now. 

We all love pictures. If I keep seeing pictures of "new" stoves from Hearthstone that are misassembled, broken, or just plain poor then I will not be recommending them to anyone even though my heritage has been a great stove. I might recommend them to my worst enemy though.

I thought the pallet I bought my stove on was great and it was bolted on all four corners. Wrapped tight in cellophane.


----------



## jlow (Nov 6, 2009)

Got our EQ last January. We love it and have had no issues at all, and it heats our 2900 sq ft quite well. This being my first full year with seasoned wood, it has made a tremendous difference. Wife keeps it 3 splits gong during the day and it is 76 at the house. I will load it up when I get home. It was 72 when I came down this morning. Just enough coals to get the morning blaze going.


----------



## Russ in Chicagoland (Nov 6, 2009)

Just picked up my new Mansfield today and noticed none of REF1's issues.  Bolts secured, crate solid, no cracked stones, trim plumb, glass clean.  Looking forward to heating my home with this beautiful stove!


----------



## edthedawg (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't recall any such issues when our Heritage arrived last year either.  I wonder if REF1's dealer took it off the skid, possibly Did Things With It, and then haphazardly re-skidded it.

That sumb*tch wasn't gonna move an inch off that pallet w/out a half hour of work when we got it.  and it was tipped up at a 45 degree angle on the powered stair-climber, coming in the house...


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 6, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> REF1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd be willing to bet that you got a factory second stove.  I never see Hearthstone stoves arriving in that condition.


----------



## bren582 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just received my Clydesdale several weeks back and it was lag bolted to the pallet and wrapped up nice and tight like it came from the factory that way.  Sounds like yours took a detour?? Took the delivery guys 30 minutes or so to remove the packing and lag bolts and move it in the house.  If a dealer tried to deliver a stove that looked like that  I would not accept it..


----------



## BroadCove (Nov 6, 2009)

With regard to #11, the liner fitting inside the cast iron sleeve: I understand that it seems intuitive that the liner would fit on the outside so, as you say, the smoke flows like water would, but I've learned here that the purpose of having the liner fit inside the sleeve (and each section of liner, if there are multiple sections, fit inside the section below it) is to ensure that the creosote flows down the chimney rather than out the seams in the liner. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## branchburner (Nov 6, 2009)

BroadCove said:
			
		

> With regard to #11, the liner fitting inside the cast iron sleeve: I understand that it seems intuitive that the liner would fit on the outside so, as you say, the smoke flows like water would, but I've learned here that the purpose of having the liner fit inside the sleeve (and each section of liner, if there are multiple sections, fit inside the section below it) is to ensure that the creosote flows down the chimney rather than out the seams in the liner. Can anyone else confirm this?



Correct.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 6, 2009)

oslo here, cast iron, no broken stones, door handles work great, no leaks, nice ash pan, heats whole house, 

c'mon guys/gals, i'm just ribbin' a bit, look, i LOVE hearthstone stoves, i'd take a mansfield in a NY MINUTE, no doubt!


----------



## lazeedan (Nov 7, 2009)

Yesterday I left this thread up on accident. My wife came across it by accident and couldn't believe all the issues you have had with your Hearthstone. She was amazed how different your experience has been than ours.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 8, 2009)

lazeedan,
     Your wife had the same exact reaction as my wife: our Homestead is sa-weeet, was bolted down and covered, has no flaws whatsoever.  And it burns like all get out!

S


----------



## REF1 (Nov 9, 2009)

The dealer told me Hearthstone just bolts opposite corners of a stove to the skid. Not four bolts. But that seems out of harmony with testimony here. Also, our stove was not wrapped at all, just had a flimsy clear plastic bag over it. 

The dealer was away for a funeral. Just sent me a quick email to let me know. So, at this point, the stove remains on the hearth, yet to be used. It isn't going to be. They need to come get it. Refund, big-time.

I knew I should have gotten the Woodstock. The wife wanted enamel, and I wasn't crazy of the location of and process to clean or change the cat on the small models.


----------



## REF1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoke to the dealer last night. He had nothing to say about any of the problems I raised with the stove. He was very quiet. Offered a refund. Because my wife likes the Homestead better than other choices out there, the dealer agreed to order another one and he will swap it out when it arrives. 

We'll see what happens with the next stove.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 11, 2009)

REF1,
     I'm telling you, our Homestead (as is my in-laws' Heritage and their friend's Mansfield) is super sweet and, if you read the reviews posted here, besides a couple lemons, most love it.  SO, good luck with the new one!

S


----------



## REF1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. After reading another thread by newburner, I am beginning to wonder about some things. But, rather than speculate I will wait and see what the next stove is like.

I opened the stove and looked around inside. Just looks nasty inside. At the top of the stove stalactites of cement hang down a couple inches all the way across. Cement is in places in curious ways. Just looks like it was globbed in there and left run, ooze, or semi-coat various sections. 

I opened the envelope and read the same checklist mentioned on another thread. The way the author scribbled you would never know which items are "checked." None of them are. He just swirled his pen around. One of the items on the list is Front Door- Closes and seals properly. My dollar bill slid out easily. No friction or resistance at all. There's also a box to check for Stove Bolted to Pallet. I know that one is bogus. I found a third bolt on the ground outside. The pallet has a third hole, it was obviously stripped out and the bolt fell out when the stove tipped at me. 

The date is strange. I ordered the stove on 10/30/09. The signed date is either 10/30/07 or 09 I cannot tell. If 07, it would be impossible for stove cement to be wet inside. If 09, the stove was assembled and sent out the day I ordered it. Obviously no time for cement to set up correctly before the stove got moved around. The shim on the inside speaks to that issue. 

Anyway, my wife says I am beating a dead horse. So be it. New stove is coming to replace this one. Just chalk it up to ...


----------



## tutu_sue (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems possible the stove was rushed to make it onto the truck on that Friday, shifted in the trailer and took a tremendous hit.


----------



## Linux_Tyro (Nov 12, 2009)

REF1 said:
			
		

> The dealer told me Hearthstone just bolts opposite corners of a stove to the skid. Not four bolts. But that seems out of harmony with testimony here. Also, our stove was not wrapped at all, just had a flimsy clear plastic bag over it.
> 
> The dealer was away for a funeral. Just sent me a quick email to let me know. So, at this point, the stove remains on the hearth, yet to be used. It isn't going to be. They need to come get it. Refund, big-time.
> 
> I knew I should have gotten the Woodstock. The wife wanted enamel, and I wasn't crazy of the location of and process to clean or change the cat on the small models.



My brown enamel homestead sits on the shipping pallet in the garage.  Likewise just a clear trash bag over the top.  While the shipping pallet is sturdy the top and sides were nothing more than a tomato crate.  Wouldn't have protected the stove had anything fallen on it in transit.  Had the yard guys take the crate off so I could inspect before forking it onto my truck.  Had to wipe the dust off with my hands and didn't find any problems with enamel or stone.  Inside seemed clean and orderly.  This is my first stove so don't really know what to look for.

Have to check and see if the stove is bolted to the pallet or not.  Assumed it wasn't and ratchet strapped the stove to the pallet before sliding it down my motorcycle ramp and onto a furniture dolly in the garage.  After all that I noticed a dime sized chip in the porcelain on the back side of one of the legs.  My fault for not seeing it before.  Dealer did offer to send some repair enamel.

Now I feel like taking a closer look.


----------



## edthedawg (Nov 12, 2009)

there oughta be some enamel in with the papers, inside the bag, stuck inside the ash pan.

y'all wanna remove that before firing it up


----------



## Linux_Tyro (Nov 12, 2009)

Edthedawg said:
			
		

> there oughta be some enamel in with the papers, inside the bag, stuck inside the ash pan.
> 
> y'all wanna remove that before firing it up



Thanks.  Yous guys are great! 

For the record.  Each leg is fastened to the pallet with a lag bolt.  Had to reach in and feel for them.


----------



## Greenfactor (Nov 12, 2009)

REF1 said:
			
		

> I’ve been away for a few weeks since posting the thread. We decided to get the Homestead rather than Woodstock. Not happy.
> 
> The entire issue of quality control I have seen on discussion boards almost scared us away. Probably should have. We wanted soapstone. That leaves two companies. We chose the looks of the Homestead.
> 
> ...



REF1,
I just had a very similar experience with a Hearthstone Heritage.  Got it delivered yesterday afternoon.  I'll list the problems like you did for comparison.  Also in roughly the order I noticed them.

1. No crate at all, just sitting on a flimsy pallet.
2. No plastic wrapping.
3. Not bolted down.
4. Top stones not even.
5. Side stones not even.
6. Minor paint scratches.
7. Poor chrome on front door handle.
8. Random spatters and smudges of stove cement throughout.
9. Wood shim wedged inside.


1. 2. 3. I do happen to know how these are supposed to be crated since I helped a friend unpack his Hearthstone a few years ago.  His was as several other posters described; Bolted down to a pallet, framed in a crate, and wrapped with plastic wrap.  Since that was what I expected I immediately was suspicious and started inspecting the stove.  In hindsight I should have turned it away right then on the spot, but I was excited to get it installed.

4. I immediately noticed the uneven top stone.  Again, I should have turned it away right then, but impatience got the best of me since I've been waiting 3 weeks already.  This morning I loaded the thing on my pickup, (a difficult process involving a hydraulic jack and wood 4x4s as cribbing to gradually raise it up to the level of my pickup bed), and took it back to the dealer.  They were unable to unload it since they don't have a forklift or even a pallet jack, which I found really odd.  I had to bring it back home.  I have to wait for them to send a truck with a hydraulic tailgate to pick it up, like the one that delivered it.

While I was discussing options with the dealer he called Hearthstone and asked them if they would fix the uneven stone.  They said that if the stone is off by more than the thickness of a quarter they would cover it under warranty.  (A quarter turns out to be .065" to .068" thick, or just over 1/16", for any technical geeks like me out there.  I measured a few.)  I put a straightedge across the gap between the stones and found that a quarter would just barely slide under while just barely brushing the straightedge.  Looks like I got one that just barely passed through quality control.  Still not good enough in my book.  After doing this "quarter test" we were unable to get hold of the Hearthstone people again so I don't know how they would respond to a claim of it being just barely the thickness of a quarter.  Regardless, the dealer agreed to order me a new stove and accept return of the one I have.  This time we agreed that I would inspect the stove in the store before delivery.

Concerning the unevenness of the stones, the dealer mentioned several times that these are "handcrafted" like that would make uneven stones okay.  To a point I agree but not much.  I compare this to tile work on a bathroom floor, where 1/16" offset would be immediately noticeable and you would consider it poor quality, amateurish even, something you might expect if you did the work yourself with no prior experience with tile.  In this case the stove top is a critical surface, comparable to a table top, it's the first surface a person will examine up close.  When my friend lit his first fire in his stove, my first impulse was to run my hand over the top stones to feel the warmth beginning to come through.  I just know it will be the same when people go to admire my stove.  Everyone will notice the uneven stone.  In reality there's not much "handcrafted" about these stoves anyway.  The stones are obviously cut and polished by machine, the frame is cast iron, which is not a process you would consider hand crafting, and cut and drilled with precision machinery.  The only thing done "by hand" is grouting in the stones.  And I can say that even from my limited experience with tile, I know that it's not terribly hard to get three stones to line up.  In fact, if Hearthstone is interested, I could easily design a simple fixture that would hold these top three stones in place with an offset of not more than 0.005" every time.  (It would probably involve suction cups or double stick tape and a couple straightedges.)  (In case you can't tell, I'm a mechanical engineer.  Read "enginerd";-)

5. Uneven side stones are far less important than the top stones and something I would have accepted if the top was good.

6. Minor paint scratches would also have been okay if the top stone was good.  I would have just gotten some black high temp paint and touched them up.

7. The poor chrome on the front door handle is something I would not have accepted.  I wouldn't have returned the stove but I would expect them to send me a new handle under warranty.

8. The stray cement I would have just cleaned up or sanded off myself.

Considering the lack of a crate, I suspect someone else already redurned this stove because of the uneven top stone, it's the Achilles heel.

Now, all said, It is a beautiful stove if you stand back and look at it, and I still want one, I'll just inspect the next one better before accepting it.


----------



## Greenfactor (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry about the long previous post.

Now, I have a question.  I was wondering about the possibility of just removing and resetting the misaligned soapstone tile, since this was the real deal breaker for me.

Anyone out there ever seen a soapstone tile replaced on a Hearthstone stove, or similar?  Can the stone just be knocked out in one piece and reinstalled with new cement?  Or will the stone break if you try to remove it?

I'm just thinking about options in case I can't find a stove that satisfies my nitpickyness.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi neighbor. Don't settle for a bad stove, if he cuts the price in half and offers to repair the stove (making this a rebuilt vs. new stove) then I am sure the top stones are the easiest to replace. They just set there with nothing but the mortar holding them down. New stones are available from Hearthstone should they break during removal. My heritage's stonework is pretty perfect and yes, this does matter. 

Handcrafted my foot. Everything is handcrafted to some degree. It's not like some stone mason sat there with a handsaw and cut your stones out of a billet. It's like saying that your truck engine is handcrafted so it's okay if the spark plug is crossthreaded.


----------



## branchburner (Nov 12, 2009)

Greenfactor said:
			
		

> I'm just thinking about options in case I can't find a stove that satisfies my nitpickyness.



Option: drive up to Woodstock Stove in Lebanon, NH.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a long drive from the west coast.


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Greenfactor said:
			
		

> Sorry about the long previous post.
> 
> Now, I have a question.  I was wondering about the possibility of just removing and resetting the misaligned soapstone tile, since this was the real deal breaker for me.
> 
> ...



Responding to this post as the other one is too long for me to quote 

re: "Hand crafted" as an excuse for poor quality.  HA!  It used to be that hand crafted meant higher quality, not lower.  Sad that folks forget that - no pride in workmanship in that shop eh?  I know it seems like many of us Woodstock stove owners are shrills for the company, but seriously - they are 'hand crafted' as much as a stove can be and I don't think you will find anyone complaining about the quality.  I don't have any mis-aligned stones, sloppy cement or anything of that sort to discuss.  

As to your actual question here - before considering that I would carefully evaluate the frame of the stove.  IF indeed the stove was not properly crated and it shifted in transit and 'took a hit' then it may have struck on a corner throwing the whole thing out of true - sort of like bending the frame on a car.  If this were the case it may not be too easy to re-set stones and get it all lined up perfectly without having a cascading series of replacements (for the nitpicky folks who really like things perfect).  A little time with a square on each corner angle would be all it would take - better yet very accurate measurements of the opposite corner distances to make sure they match.


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dilema; I just unpackaged my Woodstock Keystone, all I can say is WOW, it came crated so solid we could have tipped it over and would not have damaged it.  We looked at the Hearthstone and were very close to purchasing, then we found the Keystone, price was better than the Hearthstone price and everything works very smoothly.  Hope you can get things resolved, we should be fired up in about a week.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool! A keystone owner. Please post up an install thread. The fireviews are soooo yesterday.


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2009)

Have some pictures will be posting soon.


----------



## branchburner (Nov 12, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> It's a long drive from the west coast.



Yeah, I'm dyslexic - I read MA instead of WA.

But still an option... a lovely drive if you take the right roads.


----------



## joat717 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is my second year heating with the hearthstone I that has been installed in this house since 86 and i don't have a single complaint keeps me WARM sometime to warm if that's a complaint thats my one and only


----------



## jugarf (Nov 13, 2009)

I just found this thread.  I was looking for Hearthstone problems, after talking with a dealer that dropped them because of problems.  No details.  I'm going to his place today to look at the Jotuls and really to find out why he dropped Hearthstone.  I had really made up my mind to go with the Hearthstone, but after the comments here, I will be sure to look at them with a fine-toothed comb.  There is another dealer that actually has the Equinox and Mansfield for me to look at, since the only model I have actually seen is the Heritage, which is too small.  Any more problems or advice?  Should I consider the Jotul?


----------



## edthedawg (Nov 13, 2009)

what's your intentions?  gonna burn 24/7?  just occasionally?  how many sq ft / what's the setup?


----------



## jugarf (Nov 13, 2009)

1800 sq. ft downstairs plus 1200 upstairs in an old drafty house.  This will be a fireplace install.  I really wanted soapstone, but all the problems with Hearthstone are making me rethink.  I've never seen a soapstone in operation, only on a showroom floor, not hooked up.  I've never seen the Equinox or Mansfield either, just the Heritage, which I think is too small.


----------



## jugarf (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, I forgot, I plan to burn 24/7.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 13, 2009)

You've got to realize that most people come here and post with their problems. Note that the folks with soapstone problems are also new members. Lots and lots of hearthstones go out every day, they are a huge manufacturer and we have two or three current posts of problems that haven't been resolved yet so we don't really know how it will go.

I have learned one thing, if buying a new hearthstone be dang sure to inspect the stove before delivery. It is apparently very obvious when you get a "bad" hearthstone as the whole thing is a pile of junk. Seems to be either excellent quality or it fell off a truck. I am a happy hearthstone owner and yet I make this recommendation. The stone stoves are great heaters.


----------



## lindachr (Nov 13, 2009)

We are very happy with our Hearthstone Homestead.  Have had it for a year.  My question is where did the people with the delivery horror stories order their stoves from? A reputable, local dealer who stands behind his sale, or perhaps the cheapest price from an unknown internet source?


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 13, 2009)

commodore linda said:
			
		

> We are very happy with our Hearthstone Homestead.  Have had it for a year.  My question is where did the people with the delivery horror stories order their stoves from? A reputable, local dealer who stands behind his sale, or perhaps the cheapest price from an unknown internet source?



I'm guessing neither.  As far as I know ( I am a Hearthstone dealer) You can not buy these from one of those annonymous online stores.  It appears he tried to buy it thru a local dealer who in the end proved to be not so forthcoming.


----------



## jugarf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I really like the Hearthstone and going tomorrow to see the Equinox and Mansfield in a showroom.  I'm finding by calling around and talking to different dealers that they are not all created equal.  The one I had been working with came to my house and has only installed 3 Equinoxes.  I've got to go see all of them and decide which one has the most knowledge and experience.  I certainly don't want any installation problems.  I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Greenfactor (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks to Highbeam and Slow1 for agreeing with me about the "handcrafted" issue.

Slow1, good thought, but I'm sure this stove didn't 'take a hit'.  I can see the joints from the inside of the stove and the mortar is not cracked or loose in any way.  The low stone is just the way it was from the factory.

Highbeam, you're right, I would probably never have come to this forum if I was satisfied from the beginning.  I'm sure most Hearthstone owners are satisfied.  It's natural that there will be a strong negative bias here.

Linda, I got this from a fairly reputable dealer and I know other satisfied people who have gotten stoves from him.  I think I just got unlucky.  To his credit, he agreed to exchange without too much protest.  I just have to wait 3 weeks for the new stove.

By the way, I didn't mean to hijack this thread from Ref1.  I think maybe I'll start another thread and post pictures of the install.

Thanks, all, for the helpful comments.


----------



## REF1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I appreciate the posts put up here. It seems to me, for three thousand dollars quality control should be much better.  

The possibility of a brand new, yet to be cured stove moving around in transit from NH to VA certainly might explain some issues. If it left the shop correct, but got bopped around in transit, sure, the whole thing could go out of square. Perhaps that explains my trim being off, as well. 

I think such a thread as this is important, if for no other reason than to expose some kind of problem which exists at Hearthstone on their manufacturing/assembly line. Is it Monday? Is it part timers? Is it the guy with the final checklist pencil? Somewhere along their line is a kink that should be addressed. If nothing else, building  a stove and sending it out the same day is crazy to me. 

I am appreciative of the dealer willing to make things right, and per a post above I may just go down to the shop (90 min. away) and fine-tooth the stove before he bothers to bring it out. Same problems? Do not bother. Just come get the first stove, give me a refund, and I will go with Woodstock.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 17, 2009)

REF1 said:
			
		

> I am appreciative of the dealer willing to make things right, and per a post above I may just go down to the shop (90 min. away) and fine-tooth the stove before he bothers to bring it out. Same problems? Do not bother. Just come get the first stove, give me a refund, and I will go with Woodstock.



That's what I would do. I love my hearthstone but I won't tolerate crappy construction. The parts are all right, now the guy assembling the stove has to do his part to either make it a great stove or a steaming pile of dog doo. This is where the Hearthstone company gets to realize that their skilled labor force can make or break them.


----------



## tommyboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I am in the 2nd week of owning my new Clydesdale Matt Black insert. Only in the 40's here at night so have not put it to the test yet. Break in fires were done last week and built my 4th fire tonight. So far it's heaven. The improvements that i read about from the 2008 model to the 2009 in the blowers (noise) and door handle seem to work great. Being used to burning in  an "open" fireplace this is a whole different world.  I have not had her past 300 F yet, no need. I ordered mine from Discount Stoves in Traverse Michigan. Great communication all the way thru. I picked up the stove at the local freight terminal exactly 3 weeks from when I ordered it. And they had to order it from HS. Not bad. It was bolted (3 places) to a small pallet which in turn was strapped to a larger pallet. It was wrapped tight with heavy plastic and taped. The sides and top were all protected by wood slats. Needless to say there were no complaints with the quality of the unit itself or the packaging. They shipped my 25 foot liner, Insulation wrap, top flash ,stove collar and cap via UPS. They all showed up the same day as the stove. I am in Ohio so they are only a few hundred miles north of me. I am sure that accounts for the fast shipping. I installed it myself into my existing kicked out fullly tiled masonry fireplace. Liner and top were a snap. Had to bust out a couple bricks on each side of my arch to fit it in. I knew that going in. Its amazing how easy it is to remove bricks with a simple hammer and chisel (and safety glasses). Used the sawz-all to cut the damper frame out so the 6 inch round would fit thru the damper hsng. Hardest part was securing the flu pipe to the stove with it in the firebox. The book says you can remove the baffles etc to get to it, but the 2 machine screws the book mention did not allow me to remove the baffle or chambers. I was able to get after much swearing, so all is well. I'll post a pic soon, and report back when winter temps get here. Great site! Lots of good info.


----------



## bcnu (Nov 19, 2009)

Might as well join the parade.  3rd year with the Homestead.  It's holding at 375 degrees right now - not  too cold in Oregon yet -and I have no complaints(with the stove or the weather)


----------



## REF1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I was wondering if people from Hearthstone (or other companies for that matter), come here and read what people are writing about their products, their competitors products, ideas from readers on enhancements to various stoves they wish the companies would come up with, etc? 

I think even if the next Homestead we receive is 'perfect' I will feel badly for the next person who gets one, or any other Hearthstone, that has problems with it. The thing is, it isn't a TV or toaster. Once it's in your house, it's hundreds of pounds of presence. You cannot just box it back up and return it. I would think the need to "get it right" and quality control is greater for wood stoves than other products.


----------



## jhousek1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Have had a morgan Select for about 2 yrs now and love it. Had a component fail and it was replaced in less than a week! Love hearthstone products


----------



## bcnu (Nov 19, 2009)

REF1 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if people from Hearthstone (or other companies for that matter), come here and read what people are writing about their products, their competitors products, ideas from readers on enhancements to various stoves they wish the companies would come up with, etc?
> 
> I think even if the next Homestead we receive is 'perfect' I will feel badly for the next person who gets one, or any other Hearthstone, that has problems with it. The thing is, it isn't a TV or toaster. Once it's in your house, it's hundreds of pounds of presence. You cannot just box it back up and return it. I would think the need to "get it right" and quality control is greater for wood stoves than other products.



I spent a lot of time on this site, asking lots of questions,  before I purchased our stove(Homestead). Actually in the store to buy a Jotul and saw the Homestead.


----------



## creeker (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought a used Phoenix recently, my first stove.  Fired it up and it started whistling to beat the band.  Steady note, all the time.   Door, damper, cracks, nothing.  Finally emailed Hearthstone service, and got a direct reply from John (Joe?) Cassavant there at Hearthstone.  He had two tiny clips to send out immediately, this for a '94 stove, that once popped into place in the secondary burn intakes, completely solved the problem.  Great response in terms of customer service, and it would have driven me nuts to have listened to that whistling all winter long.  Talk about cabin fever.  No wonder I got the stove for a 'song'.  My only problem is that I really need to spend time building up a big bed of embers to keep the stove cranking.  Takes a couple of hours to put it on hot cruise-control.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 19, 2009)

You bet they read these forums. Over the years they have even posted some. It's Jim C by the way.

They've got to be cringing when they read this bad press directly associated with a bad employee and/or manager. Something just as easily done right as done wrong. There is no benefit to the company by putting out bad stoves.


----------



## jhousek1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have ran about 6 chords of wood through my Morgan select insert and my wife and I love it. I did have a problem with the heat board on top of the pipes cracking (i think wife let a log hit it) but my dealer replaced it in less than a week for no charge. I give my insert a A+


----------



## riverspots (Nov 20, 2009)

I just had a major Heartstone bummer. My Homestead worked great its first season-though its performance is nowhere near specs. But a couple fires into its second season, it has had a major breakdown. The tubes and the pieces that hold them are all loose and the ceramic baffle has a hole in it. Hearthstone won't deal directly with its stove owners (at least that's what I'm finding)-all correspondence is through its dealers. So, I called the dealer and they contacted Hearthstone and Hearthstone gave them an email address that I could send pics of the stove. So I sent pics. No direct response from Hearthstone-not even a confirmation that they received the pics. After a couple of days, I did hear from the dealer that Hearthstone was not going to allow a warranty claim-without ever having the dealer inspect it. According to the dealer, Hearthstone claims the stove must have been dropped or severely abused. Which it was not. The stove has not been moved since it was installed by the dealer. The outside is in the same condition as it was when delivered and installed. 

Complicating things, the person from the stove store admits to having little knowledge about woodstove so is unable to answer my questions and is more concerned about covering any possible liability from their end. When I asked about getting the stove repaired outside warranty, this stove person,, who has not seen the pics of the problems, had "written off" the stove as being non-repairable-actually did not know that replacement parts were available in many situations. So I'm stuck between a manufacturer who won't communicate directly with me and a person from the store with little knowledge. I believe the owner of the store knows what he's doing, but it may be next summer before he "finds the time" to look at my stove.   

I liked the stove and hope this one can be repaired. But the total lack of customer service by Hearthstone would have me searching elsewhere if I need to buy another.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 20, 2009)

Oooh, a seperate thread would be great. We would love to see those photos. I have removed and replaced the entire secondary manifold assembly myself on my heritage. Mine was reused. That assembly includes the baffle board, the tubes, and the casting that holds it all together. It would be easy to replace the whole thing with new if yours somehow disintegrated.


----------



## VTGuy (Dec 21, 2009)

I've had several woodstoves in my lifetime and am now in my third heating season with a Mansfield.  The only small complaint that I have is the ash removal system, it's useless, so I just shovel the ash out.  We burn 24-7 during the heating season in VT.  The stove heats our whole home (2100sf).  The stove is in a finished basement and the way it works out is that the basement stays at about 75 deg, 1st floor 68, 2nd 58, perfect.  I fill the stove at about 9pm and it's still warm at around 6am, plenty of coals, just stoke it and it fires up.  

I have to weigh in here on the Ref1 stuff.  I've read you going on and on about poor workmanship at the factory... the factory in NH...  First of all the factory is in Morrisville VT, and all that you have described in your posts smacks loudly to me of a combination of shipping damage and poor attempts by the dealer to fix the problems rather than go through the hassle and expense to ship it back to the factory for proper repairs.  By the way the thimble goes into rather than onto the cast fitting on top of the stove so that any creosote... ends up in the stove rather than on it, if you have a proper draft smoke will not come out, you're not dealing with liquid here.


----------



## Motor7 (Dec 21, 2009)

VTGuy,
Can you tell me how your basement is set up, is your Mansfield in the center? Do you have floor vents, or any ducting to move the heat? Flue inside or out? Did you run a cold air pipe to the primary?
I am going to do the same thing with my HS H-1, a basement placement to heat about the same sq footage as you. The house is in progress, so I still have time to research my options.

RD


----------



## VTGuy (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Motor7,

The stove is in the center of my finished basement and the shape is cape style with about a 12'x12' entry/bump out, the entry is between basement elevation and first floor elevation with about 4 or so steps up to first floor and 10 or so down to basement.  There are no floor vents the heat convects very well up the bump out/ stairway, not sure if it was an intended part of the design but it works very well.  The chimney system is metalbestos approx 30-35' inside a chase.  I have an outdoor combustion air kit installed and a damper just above the stove top with double wall connector pipe and heat shield on the stove.  I have rarely used the damper, I installed it originally thinking with the length of chimney inside the home that I may need it to control burns- not so.


----------



## Motor7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks VT, sounds like you nailed it pretty well. I am doing outside air, but haven't picked the location yet. A damper on the flue is great insurance & not a bad idea at all. 

OP, sorry for the hijack!


----------



## AQUALUNG1919 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am planning to build a new home this coming spring about 2350 Sq ft., not including basement which will be unfinished. I was wondering if the hearthstone heritage would be too small to heat the whole house? and if its not should i consider the Woodstock fire view instead? I plan on burning 24/7, and want to make this the primary source of heat, will also have boiler/ furnace in basement to appease the bank. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Slow1 (Dec 22, 2009)

AQUALUNG1919 said:
			
		

> I am planning to build a new home this coming spring about 2350 Sq ft., not including basement which will be unfinished. I was wondering if the hearthstone heritage would be too small to heat the whole house? and if its not should i consider the Woodstock fire view instead? I plan on burning 24/7, and want to make this the primary source of heat, will also have boiler/ furnace in basement to appease the bank. any advice would be appreciated



I don't envy the challenges, but I would like the opportunity to build from scratch.  IF you get that house built and insulated well enough then either stove could heat it.  The fireview is not rated for that much space but there are those who do so.  Then again it depends on your definition of 'heat' too - I'm heating somewhere between 2200 and 2400 sqft with mine and we're happy - but then again we are happy with 65* so anything over that is bonus, close to 70 and I hear complaints.  The ultimate question comes down to how much heat you need.  The Fireview COULD work for you quite well as it does for many folks.  However, if you have an 'average/normal' home for heat load requirements and you want to keep the place 75* 24hrs a day you are likely to be disappointed.

"Code complaint" insulation and basic old minimum construction techniques shouldn't cut it either.  Make sure you invest in a builder and the design/materials to insulate and air-seal the home well from the beginning and you will save a bundle in the long run.  We did an addition on our home and wish I had done a better job of sitting on the builder to make sure thins were really done better but as a whole the improvement over the 'old' house is impressive anyway.  I'll bet that if your home is very well insulated and sealed that you could heat it with far less energy (whatever the source) than the majority of your neighbors.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 22, 2009)

AQUALUNG1919 said:
			
		

> I am planning to build a new home this coming spring about 2350 Sq ft., not including basement which will be unfinished. I was wondering if the hearthstone heritage would be too small to heat the whole house? and if its not should i consider the Woodstock fire view instead? I plan on burning 24/7, and want to make this the primary source of heat, will also have boiler/ furnace in basement to appease the bank. any advice would be appreciated



Neither stove will cut it. The fireview is rated to heat up to 1600SF and the heritage up to 1900SF. That heat range assumed moderate climate, and modern construction, and 8' ceilings. You would be bringing a knife to a gunfight, those are both small stoves.

If you want a cat stove then you will have to buy a steel stove but if you like soapstone, and why wouldn't you, then you can just go up in the hearthstone line until you find the properly sized heater. The mansfield is rated for your space and the equinox would be more than enough heat. Primary heating with wood is very possible and even pleasant with the right sized stove. 

One day, woodstock might just come up with a larger model to heat average sized homes.


----------



## VTGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

Aqualung,

I agree with the previous opinion, neither stove you mentioned will come close to doing the job.  In my opinion based on personal experience and research your best options are the Hearthstone Mansfield or Equinox, Pacific energy Alderlea T6 or Quadrafire 5700.  If you are not experienced heating with wood, the Quadrafire units in particular are very user friendly.  It's great if you can manage to select a stove that does the job perfectly but in a world of compromises I would advise to err on the side of slightly too much stove.  There is simply no substitute for firebox volume when it comes to long burn times and heat output.


----------



## VTGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

Aqualung,

I forgot to mention another favorite of mine that may work for you, Morso 3610.


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 23, 2009)

new burner said:
			
		

> have a heritage, for just under a week now.
> 
> broken door handles
> 
> ...



Hearthstone Heritage owner, and I am very disappointed also.  I heated my house with an older air tight for many years.  I "upgraded" to the Heritage and it has been nothing but problems.

The soapstone look does not come for free.   There are performance issues that arise because of the pretty stones.  Not worth it.

Good luck.


----------

